

Show HN: Code documentation on GitHub with Javadoc to Markdown converter - marco1
https://delight-im.github.io/Javadoc-to-Markdown/

======
edwinvdgraaf
Actually the javascript source of itself can be tested:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/delight-im/Javadoc-to-
Mark...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/delight-im/Javadoc-to-Markdown/gh-
pages/_js/javadoc-to-markdown.js)

Works well, but how is this different from JSDOC[1]?

[1]: [http://usejsdoc.org/](http://usejsdoc.org/)

~~~
marco1
JSDoc is just an equivalent [1] to Javadoc [2] (and PHPDoc is another one).
Those formats just describe what you can do with your comments in code that
look like this:

/ * * some documentation * /

The Javadoc tool converts those comments to a collection of clunky HTML sites
with documentation [3] that we all know.

What the project linked here does is similar: Just like the Javadoc tool, it
converts your comments from code into a well-readable documentation -- but not
with clunky HTML but in concise Markdown.

To see an example, just put this sample Java code [4] into the box and
convert.

[1] [http://usejsdoc.org/about-getting-
started.html#generating-a-...](http://usejsdoc.org/about-getting-
started.html#generating-a-website) [2]
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/documentation/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/documentation/index-
jsp-135444.html) [3] [http://google.github.io/guice/api-
docs/latest/javadoc/index....](http://google.github.io/guice/api-
docs/latest/javadoc/index.html) [4]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/delight-im/Javadoc-to-
Mark...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/delight-im/Javadoc-to-Markdown/gh-
pages/examples/Javadoc.txt)

